# "Totally Awesome"



## Boris (Nov 30, 2011)

I tried a new cleaning product today, it's called "LA's Totally Awesome All Purpose Degreaser & Spot Remover". I picked it up at the local Dollar Store in the cleaning supply section. It worked wonders on some very old fenders with some very caked on grime. I had been trying several other methods on these fenders with various products, and this product had by far the best results with a minimum amount of scrubbing. As with any cleaning product, test small area and use at your own risk, but you knew that already.


----------



## bits n pieces (Dec 2, 2011)

*I use it to*

for everything. I was cleaning a truck interior with it and the paint was coming off on the rag i was wiping with. It is great for getting grease off.I also remove sticker and decal residue with it .


----------



## Boris (Dec 5, 2011)

bits n pieces said:


> for everything. I was cleaning a truck interior with it and the paint was coming off on the rag i was wiping with. It is great for getting grease off.I also remove sticker and decal residue with it .




Are you saying that it was taking paint off the interior of your truck?


----------



## bits n pieces (Dec 8, 2011)

*Yes*

It was removing white paint from the inside. I was trying to clean smoke residue out of a tow truck . It was white factory paint. I was rubbing the interiow with a rag and totally awesome and it was removing the paint in thin layers. Just try it in a hidden spot first.


----------



## Boris (Dec 8, 2011)

*Endorsement Retracted!*

Then I retract my endorsement. I don't think I had that problem, but my fenders were dark blue and VERY dirty, so there could have been some paint loss that I didn't detect.


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 8, 2011)

*degreasers*

I am not a chemist, but I believe all non-petrolem based, or water based "degreasers" contain an acid of some type, in some concentration.  Given enough time and concentration they will damage skin, eyes, paint, platings, and steel itself.


----------



## cortes (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pedal alley (Dec 10, 2011)

*delute properly*

used "full strength", it will take off paint.
it is a concentrate ; dilute according to directions on the bottle.AWESOME, usually is; 20:1 = 20[h2o]-1[AWESOME]


----------



## bits n pieces (Dec 11, 2011)

*I didnt dillute*

I should read directions better. Great stuff , just test it in a hidden area first. After dilluting.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 14, 2011)

is that the orange stuff? I love that stuff!
oh, by the way, if you use it around the house, don't mix with bleach, it has at least some ammonia. I was using it on something along with some dish detergent that had bleach in it, and thought I would pass out from the fumes.


----------



## Boris (Dec 15, 2011)

37fleetwood said:


> is that the orange stuff? I love that stuff!
> oh, by the way, if you use it around the house, don't mix with bleach, it has at least some ammonia. I was using it on something along with some dish detergent that had bleach in it, and thought I would pass out from the fumes.




It is the orange stuff. Thanks for the warning! Sorry that you had to find out the hard way.


----------

